# Whats the most "Unique" thing on your Skyline/GTR?



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

As I was washing my car the otherday, i noticed some of the things that ive done to my car that ive never seen elsewhere before. Like using LED front indicators mounted on Black mesh, and my GTROC spoiler end caps

kinda got me thinking, what is UNIQUE about your Skyline/GTR? Have you got a custome bumper, or the worlds first Leopardskin interior.

just curious

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Grille mounted bullet cam. Only seen one other - and he copied me.

S14 clear front indicators. Fit perfectly on a UK front end.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Mook lets see the indicators? Pics


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

see_no_evo said:


> Mook lets see the indicators? Pics


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Mine (now Alex C's) has smoked lens R34 indicators in custom made aluminium mounts replacing the nasty stock R33 indicators.

HKS Kansai FSB in black.

Solar panel trickle charger on custom aluminium riser between rear parcel shelf speakers.

Plus the Cobra custom seats.

There were a few other finesse items, but they were not utterly unique.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Mook looks nice how are they done or what options is there so i can change mine on a silver 33 gtr


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

A scatter shield fabricated from 2mtrs of 6mm x 200mm mild steel flat bar.

Id say not too many people have one of those puppies.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine has a front splitter i have never seen before.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

My most unique feature is my photo-illuminesant Skyline badges.

I have seen the rear on only one other R32, but I have then in the rear Qtr windows, (just visible in this picture), that even Shin had never seen before.:smokin::smokin:


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

mines would be the wide arches front and back on my 33gtr


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

my work is all under the hood. I don't I've seen anyone with a fuel system designed like mine - twin parallel pumps yet one can fail and the car still has 90% fuel pressure.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the time between services


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

I have to say Endless seats by Bride.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My engine?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> the time between services


LOL 

Arrr, bless. 

By the time you get that thing back your daughter will wanna borough it!!!!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

The R34 MFD :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

try to post pics guys. arches, fuel systems. its all interesting!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Rear Jun wing with integrated brake light
Nismo front splitter
Nismo carbon effect dash
Gold CE28's
R34 front and rear leather seats.
Carbon rear view mirror


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> try to post pics guys


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

was that just parked on he lift and the bottom end fell out?

lol

who's got it john?

mook


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Mook sorry off the subject slightly but what wheels are on your 33. Looks great by the way, love it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

they are a BBS, not sure which type. 18". Heres a better pic from the day i bought it.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Great thanks fella, in the market for some wheels at the moment and i liked your dish!! its not OTT


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Mine has to be my R32 GTR Rear screen that has no wiper so no hole! and its not even a nismo as far as i know:thumbsup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Making my own Brake System. :smokin:


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty unique I think! At least in the UK

Just need to finish it!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

The RB25 engine and gearbox in a GTR shell


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

well mine is mostly standerd, but i havent seen any other gtr with my weels


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

probably my homemade dash


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

for me its the wee carbon garnish over the diffuser on the back bumper.
still havent seen anyone else with it.
also love the led reverse and fog in one light kit.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

That led light looks nice so is the fog on a switch?


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

it works just like the normal OEM fog light only you get the extra reverse light when your goin backwards. its a proper nissan part just remove the old light and plug in the new lights job done. the basic advantage is you have 2 reverse lights instead of just 1 and if the fog light happens to be on when you want to reverse it gets over-ridden by the reverse light until you come back into neutral.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sump / Sparkplug cover / front diff cover / apexi pods /
ps pump /fuel rail


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

my engine...


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

The most unique thing about my car is the mug who drives it!

And the stone chip on the bonnet. Never seen one with a chip in the exact same place!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

White Leather seats in my white R33.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Rbentley said:


> White Leather seats in my white R33.
> 
> :thumbsup:


we all make mistakes


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

simplymo said:


> my engine...


and we have a WINNER! lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

simplymo said:


> my engine...



Giveover! What about the (ahem) P.A. system?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

dean j said:


> The most unique thing about my car is the mug who drives it!
> 
> And the stone chip on the bonnet. Never seen one with a chip in the exact same place!


:smokin: Love it!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> we all make mistakes


You are off my xmas card list, young man!
:banned:


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Rb26 engine into my 1970 Datsun 240z its all custom made.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Apart from the colour.

Just got hold of some HKS Kansai Carbon Kevlar engine covers...limited to 100 ever made! Brand new too, think it will tart up the engine bay a bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

seems my hks oil caps pretty rare, also an rb25 with t51r spl, white leather,


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine (according to the previous owner IanC) has had an R34 engine that had been preped for one of the Nissan Motorsport Falken cars before the Motorsport team was disbanded.

That and the Connolly leather seats, although not strictly unique, I think 20 of the 100 UK R33s had them fitted!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mines really a micra with a GTR badge, and an over-tightened alternator belt so people think its a turbo.
Pretty unique!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Garret 3542 turbos :smokin:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

sandstorm said:


> and we have a WINNER! lol:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:







Rbentley said:


> Giveover! What about the (ahem) P.A. system?


completely forgot...lol, yep there is that too.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Easy. My wheels..


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

My Custom Stereo System


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

RB26 240Z said:


> Rb26 engine into my 1970 Datsun 240z its all custom made.


Have you got a project thread?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

My 2 cents worth.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Bandit said:


> Easy. My wheels..


Everyime I see a picture of this car I like it more and more :thumbsup:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nissan Prince Tokyo Twin Mode Clutch System

Modified Trust plenum.

Recaro branded Willans 6 points.

Custom sump.


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

well as i said it would have to be my arches here are pics of them and also my fuel system from rips


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Muzzer what arches are they? Did you put them on?


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Ceramic coated N1 manifolds and Tomei elbows


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The colour. BLO (special order only) 

Pretty sure that its the only one in the UK and yes it is the same colour in both pics.



That and the fact that it is now 100% standard as it left the factory (or it will be as soon as I get around to fitting the wheels and a few other bits)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Alloy mesh front grill.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Fuggles said:


>




Nearly done then John:sadwavey::sadwavey::bawling:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

A BMW badge . .lol


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Bandit said:


> Easy. My wheels..


Those Inovite's really shine :thumbsup: :runaway: lol


Only joking mate, looks stunning!




Rob


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

guess its me 2540s...nobody runs these silly turbos nowadays...the car is stuck in the stoneage lol


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

mine would be my custom headlamp vent and rear view camera in my carbon boot, in place of my boot lock.





cam:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Has anyone said 'my number plate' yet?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

My number plate!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

the most unique thing would be - my car runs faultless 365 days per year.....but no ones gonna say that lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Has anyone said 'my number plate' yet?




Sorry mate.

Andy's number plate:thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm about to put a nav system in my car (am sick of getting lost in new parts of Seoul); will put the rear-view camera in the keyhole, so that wont be unique anymore 

I don't think anyone else has an 800 watt stereo system...based off nothing more than an iPhone as a source!

JLo, when you put those MeisterR brakes into production, I want a set!!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

godzirra said:


> guess its me 2540s...nobody runs these silly turbos nowadays...the car is stuck in the stoneage lol


Nowt wrong with 2540's, my car is running them although the R version ones.
Good tubbies.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Bandit said:


> Nowt wrong with 2540's, my car is running them although the R version ones.
> Good tubbies.


How do you tell they're the R version? Would like to find out for mine...:sadwavey:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

My bespoke fuel system twin 044 and surge tank 










Bespoke splitter and ducting




















Also the use of the A/C to cool the fuel, according to "Global auto" the only GTR they have ever seen with it.
Car also has two radiators,second one has electric fan which can be turned on manually.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Interesting mate. Got any more pics of it?



asiasi said:


> My bespoke fuel system twin 044 and surge tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

*A lot?*

Modified plenum with 6x 500cc extra injectors.
My 'unique' 'clutch-stopper'.
Modded stock oil-pump, custom little ends and flywheel. - head porting/combustion chamber machined by me.
50 row mocal oil cooler, stock part - not many that big fitted to cars though.
Hand-made by me 90mm twin-box s/steel exhaust, from turbo V-band out, including merged wategate pipe.
Intercooler pipework.
DIY strong & low seat rails.
GTR bonnent on a GTS-T.
Modded Tomei front strut/body brace, fully turreted and improved bulkhead mount.
All pedals modded to suit my short legs!
SKYLINE panel with 350 LED's - it is a 4door so larger!
I've had it over 4 years and still not bored.
I'm sure there's more but you get the picture.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

R33-sky post a pic then?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

There are no unique parts on my Skyline Gtr.
All proven parts, mostly Nismo that all can buy from aftermarked dealers.
But i will say that the Nissan Skyline itself is in my eyes a pretty unique car:thumbsup:
It is the car i always wanted and a car that i never will sell



Terje.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Easy. My wheels..


Man those wheels would look AWESOME on a decent looking car ....
Maybe an R32 or an R34 etc:...


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a few unique/uncommon bits on my R32. First one is a steering column gauge mount. Seen a few of these for the R33, but never another R32 one. Replaces the top section of the steering cover shroud and mounts a 55mm gauge:










You can also see in the bg of that pic another 2 items that aren't too widely seen. The white dial faces are Cyberstork ones, and the dial rings are the original type-F ones that went out of production a few years back. Managed to snag those off eBay, unopened about 2 years ago.

Next one, not the best shot of it, but swapped the icky RB20 pulley cover for an RB26 carbon one (Used the carbon one as it doesn't have the RB26 embossed text), and painted to match the plug cover:










And finally my rims. 17" Sparco NT-R's. Only ever seen 2 other sets for sale, been out of production for some time now:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i would love to see matty32s list


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

rb26 said:


> There are no unique parts on my Skyline Gtr.
> All proven parts, mostly Nismo that all can buy from aftermarked dealers.
> But i will say that the Nissan Skyline itself is in my eyes a pretty unique car:thumbsup:
> It is the car i always wanted and a car that i never will sell
> ...


Yeah but you're the only registered one in the whole of Norway ever and will ever be, that's pretty unique.:thumbsup:


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Have you got a project thread?


Yes buts it on the www.zclub.net site in the hybridz forum under my forum name of datsun dave i have been building the car now for over 3 years i can post up some pictures here on the GTR forum the rebuilt RB26 R33 forged engine is going back into the car over easter and the car will be back on the road this summer.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

custom rocker cover badge and i guess the wheels, yet to see another skyline running racing hart c4s.










fresh out of packaging..


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

carbon bumper vents, and canards


----------



## n18 gtr (Aug 4, 2009)

mines would have to be my twin blade 400r carbon spoiler


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sandstorm said:


> for me its the wee carbon garnish over the diffuser on the back bumper.
> still havent seen anyone else with it.
> also love the led reverse and fog in one light kit.


we sell those so no (both parts), done quitea few for UK 34 owners, im about to join the list too (LEDs)


erm mine...

HKS Kansai badge, seeing as it was a present from the big chief at HKS Kansai :smokin:


----------



## stevo (Feb 15, 2008)

Tommy Kaira R33 GTR No.407. Only a couple of others in the uk.


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

Being a genuine N1...


----------



## lolorodeo (Nov 23, 2009)

On my 33 GTR V-spec its my rare nismo dash with epson control unit and the colour. The dash is great when it worked but ive got to rewire it and finding details is particularly hard.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

dry sump on a road car

combination of OS rb30 and twin disco potatoes

custom lightweight ally dash

roof scoop for ventilation, now the air con has gone

c/f prop not unique, but rare

one-off roll cage by adrenaline race

unique anti-theft system
(not telling)


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

gavman said:


> dry sump on a road car
> 
> combination of OS rb30 and twin disco potatoes
> 
> ...


i dont believe any of this 

prove it with pictures opcorn: :thumbsup:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

has anyone noticed that mark mcq's unique wheels look very similar to lolorodeos?????

i do think i have some unique wheels but ill have to get some pics up!!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

agent-x said:


> i dont believe any of this
> 
> prove it with pictures opcorn: :thumbsup:


file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Gavin/Local%20Settings/Temporary%20Internet%20Files/Content.IE5/NWHHLPPM/S5000355.jpg


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

alright that didn't work


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Gavin/Local%20Settings/Temporary%20Internet%20Files/Content.IE5/NWHHLPPM/S5000355.jpg

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Gavin/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/S5000356.jpg

it does work if you c+p that into your browser.
if someone more web-wise than me wants to post them, go for it.
(the interior pic is old, but shows both the cage and dash just after fabrication)


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

gavman said:


> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Gavin/Local%20Settings/Temporary%20Internet%20Files/Content.IE5/NWHHLPPM/S5000355.jpg


photobucket.com account = no more FAIL when posting pics


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow look nice .... If i could see a pic


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

you gotta love the nismo dash, way before it's time. I would love to have one, just cos there so cool.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

clarky_gtt said:


> you gotta love the nismo dash, way before it's time. I would love to have one, just cos there so cool.


Michael Knight had it first!

http://www.geardiary.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/knight-rider-hasselhoff.jpg

:chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

gavman said:


> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Gavin/Local%20Settings/Temporary%20Internet%20Files/Content.IE5/NWHHLPPM/S5000355.jpg
> 
> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Gavin/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/S5000356.jpg
> 
> ...


it will only work for you because the files are on your PC


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

gavman said:


> alright that didn't work















:chuckle:


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

I haven't seen these sideskirts on any other car


















And my indicators are very, very special, limited edition, birch-look plywood, vauxhall astra replicas! Beat that...


----------



## jdmchrist (Apr 27, 2009)

moz said:


> I haven't seen these sideskirts on any other car
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wich brand is this side skirt??


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

jdmchrist said:


> wich brand is this side skirt??


Absolutely no idea  I've asked on a few occasions, even ventured over to the Australian forums, but nobody knew. Would be nice to find out, or it could just be a home made jobby. If it is, they did a good job.

A close up:


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

The way cars shrink in my rearview mirror.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Asphalt Jet said:


> The way cars shrink in my rearview mirror.


(ahem) Unique things only please. :thumbsup:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Simonh said:


> it will only work for you because the files are on your PC


i knew that!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Initial P! said:


> photobucket.com account = no more FAIL when posting pics


just a different type of fail :lamer:

i'll remain happy not to attract the wrong attention

if you want to see my car, just drop in on rb motorsport.
it's there for a dry sump atm


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

agent-x said:


> i dont believe any of this
> 
> prove it with pictures opcorn: :thumbsup:


erm...no

pictures are like dyno plots- only required for showing off to others


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

My Nismo Twin Blade Carbon Spoiler


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

RB26 240Z said:


> Rb26 engine into my 1970 Datsun 240z its all custom made.


This rings a bell, is it white? Or the engine covers white? Or in fact both white? Was it in a mag about 8 months ago? 

I remember reading about it, very smart! My dad liked it two as he remembers them coming out and always wanting one, as i was about -15 years old in 1970 i was more interested in the power to weight ratio of the tuned rb26 in a small light shell, any idea of the bhp per ton? 

As for Unique things on my gtr, all fairly well known brands of tuning parts in the skyline world, nothing too out of the ordinary, i don’t see many sets of my wheels around (rays volk GTC face 2) But what i have never seen before that’s on my car is the standard front strut brace that i have mirror polished, anyone else seen it done to burst my bubble?


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Smoothed everything! 

Door locks, Door handles, Boot lock, Aerial, Rear wiper, Wing indicators.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

g-from-lancs said:


> My Nismo Twin Blade Carbon Spoiler


Sorry - I got one on mine


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Ant GTR said:


> Smoothed everything!
> 
> Door locks, Door handles, Boot lock, Aerial, Rear wiper, Wing indicators.


When you do this, it looks like you put a body kit on something like a MR2 to make it look like a skyline.

You need some original features imo

Original spoiler is best :clap:


----------



## Ruff McMuff (Aug 3, 2010)

no rear wiper button on the speedo surround in my 32.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Crazy JDM drink cup shifter!


----------



## sixoneonesix (Aug 3, 2010)

My rust


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

psst said:


> When you do this, it looks like you put a body kit on something like a MR2 to make it look like a skyline.
> 
> You need some original features imo
> 
> Original spoiler is best :clap:


This thread is meant to be showing the most UNIQUE feature, and here you are throwing your two pence in, desparate to have a dig at something, saying my car needs SOME ORIGINAL FEATURES???!!!

If this was in the "what do you think of my car" thread, then fine I'll await the opinions, but I didn't expect it in this thread. FFS.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

See ant some people are never happy with what you got or the style of your car.. always have to criticise it!


----------



## covak2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

*psst* i think you need to lay off the crack mate that is a very nice car and has a lot of defining features


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

My exhaust system in titanium, even the frontpipes are in titanium.
Said to be custom made so i guess that's unique.

My Vcam might not be unique but it's rare anyway.

Can't post any pictures yet though...


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I fitted a sequential change Tractive dog box to my GTS-t, that's almost certainly unique! 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/114647-new-gearbox-almost-certainly-unique-skyline.html


The dampers are unique, as is the front suspension and all the braking system (remote servo, bias master cylinders, one off caliper / disc combinations). I like making stuff


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Scuderia Racing 300km/h speedo


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

psst said:


> When you do this, it looks like you put a body kit on something like a MR2 to make it look like a skyline.
> 
> You need some original features imo
> 
> Original spoiler is best :clap:


No idea what you're going on about, that's a stunning Skyline with some nice subtle touches IMO, the whole car is pretty unique too.


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Ant GTR said:


> This thread is meant to be showing the most UNIQUE feature, and here you are throwing your two pence in, desparate to have a dig at something, saying my car needs SOME ORIGINAL FEATURES???!!!
> 
> If this was in the "what do you think of my car" thread, then fine I'll await the opinions, but I didn't expect it in this thread. FFS.



My opinion is my opinion. If you don't like it then go cry somewhere else.

In my opinion it makes it look less unique. Okay with you?

FFS!


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

psst said:


> My opinion is my opinion. If you don't like it then go cry somewhere else.
> 
> In my opinion it makes it look less unique. Okay with you?
> 
> FFS!


Not crying, just think you're in the wrong thread saying my car is better with original features. 

Also do you know what unique means? - it means one of a kind, and as I don't see anyone else's here with the mods I've shown, how can it not look unique?


----------



## covak2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

psst said:


> My opinion is my opinion. If you don't like it then go cry somewhere else.
> 
> In my opinion it makes it look less unique. Okay with you?
> 
> FFS!


i think this bloke is retarded in some way is he in the right thread ? 

Most "Unique" thing on your Skyline/GTR? and he says original mmm not to sure here does he drive an mr2 kitted to look like a gtr


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Stop shitting up my thread and get back on topic


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Unique part in mine would be the Apexi power fc (not the ecu itself) but the map, as we got an apexi engineer over from Japan to map it, Imamura San


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

My Omori Factory engine rebuild and HKS Kansai carbon kevlar coilpack and timing belt covers. Factory removed ABS too. I've never seen anyone in Canada with these.


----------



## Kisaragi (Mar 10, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

how about a OS GIKEN 3.2 with one off parts made by OS

do-luck side skirts with z tune wings( anybody who knows there stuff will know how difficult it is to get these to fit together )


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

One off 2-way Bilstein coilovers, one off Harisaway Titanium exhaust system and one off Abe shokai wheels in 18"x10.5j in Magnesium.

Tony


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

M19 GTR said:


> One off 2-way Bilstein coilovers, one off Harisaway Titanium exhaust system and one off Abe shokai wheels in 18"x10.5j in Magnesium.
> 
> Tony


We need some new pic's up of your car tony...

MPIII R34 GTR = Stunning...


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Probably be my Custom Wilwood 6pot/4pot Superlite brakes and my Ex-V8 supercar front undertray.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

T04Z GTR said:


> We need some new pic's up of your car tony...
> 
> MPIII R34 GTR = Stunning...


:thumbsup:

Aint changed much in the way of looks, wouldnt change something that is good enough for me anyway, il get some pics up soon of the parts.

Tony


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

My old oz alloys,never seen a set like them,and never found them online...


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Let there be light!


----------



## armt350 (Aug 23, 2010)

My JWT intake cones and velocity stacks.


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

My JDM STI recarro seats!!!!!!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The most unique thing about my 32GTR is the special order Nissan colour BLO 










That and the fact that it will soon be restored to 100% stock as it came out the factory


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

The most unique thing on my R32GTR is my tow bar 

This pic is from the previous owner.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

A lot of the stuff on my R34 is unique. What is most unique is problematical. Actually I remember my old English teacher, Sir Conan Aske I think his name was, getting really upset about this word. "Unique means one of a kind. It's either unique, or it's not", he used to say. "There can be no degrees of one-of-a-kind". RIP :smokin:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

carbon badge:


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Custom made titanium straight pipe.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

LPG MASA Stagea?


----------



## markdett (Sep 8, 2010)

not just yet but soon to be......... lambo satin black on my r32 gtr


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

My headlights are, I think, unique. I suspect my interior retrim is too.Eventually more things will be too. To my mind the trick is having some unique (or thereabouts) whilst still looking in place. Having a repaint with Dulux emulsion would be unique, perhaps for good reason!


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

My older R32.

So far:
Left hand drive conversion, not the only one anymore but 15 years ago it was definitely the first.
Very quiet high-flow custom exhaust, it sounds almost like a stocker.

Under construction:
Full leather/Brisa Aztec ('cognac colour') trim, including seats, dash, door cards and rear side panels + loads of Dynamat Extreme.
Integrated in-dash 2din satnav + video vbox + CAMP 2.
Custom suspension geometry including relocated mounting points and wider track, based on a modified R34 rear subframe and pillowball arms.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmm bit like Thrust, quite a bit to choose from

The colour i think


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The collection of fresh super plush microfibre towels in the boot.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> The collection of fresh super plush microfibre towels in the boot.


:chuckle:

or the fact you drive everywhere at 20mph to stop the brake dust occuring:chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> or the fact you drive everywhere at 20mph to stop the brake dust occuring:chuckle:


Has to be done my friend.. And don't be forgetting them bugs that love dying and splattering themselves all over the front of the car.. 20mph driving is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your nuts!

we are doing a little essex get together soon for the GT-R owners, so il give you a bell ;-)


<----------- and dont go dissin my cube ;-)


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

When matt comes up north he always get loads of them cloths ha...


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

matty32 said:


> your nuts!
> 
> we are doing a little essex get together soon for the GT-R owners, so il give you a bell ;-)
> 
> ...


make it a friday mate!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> make it a friday mate!


34s only mate ;-) lol 

will sort something out next month all things being equal


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

pah! wotever


----------

